# Pickups for my Dot



## salv (Sep 24, 2008)

I have an Epiphone Dot that I want to change pickups on. My Hagstrom Viking already has humbuckers so i'm looking for a single coil pickup (p-90 style) or I would go for something like a Duncan Antiquity Humbucker. Any opinions or experiences?

Also, how easy are they to swap out? I might as well upgrade the electronics as well? Anyone recommend a good upgrade kit?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

salv said:


> I have an Epiphone Dot that I want to change pickups on. My Hagstrom Viking already has humbuckers so i'm looking for a single coil pickup (p-90 style) or I would go for something like a Duncan Antiquity Humbucker. Any opinions or experiences?
> 
> Also, how easy are they to swap out? I might as well upgrade the electronics as well? Anyone recommend a good upgrade kit?


You might like to try an SD Phat Cat pickup...I like mine.

Swapping out is a story unto itself. I'm assuming your Epi Dot has no rear access panel (apparently some of the newer semi-hollows have this feature).

You can work through thr "f" holes or through the bridge pickup cavity.

The switch, jack and pots can be pulled into place with a string or wire.

I've done quite a few....PM me when you are ready to try and I'll "walk you through" it.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## salv (Sep 24, 2008)

Very nice of you Dave.

There is no rear access panel.

Once I order up what I decide on i'll drop you a PM if I encounter any problems. 

Thanks again


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

greco said:


> You might like to try an SD Phat Cat pickup...I like mine.
> 
> Swapping out is a story unto itself. I'm assuming your Epi Dot has no rear access panel (apparently some of the newer semi-hollows have this feature).
> 
> ...


Man, I wish mine had an access panel. The F-holes are a PITA to work through, not difficult, mind you, just really frustrating. FWIW I have Gibson Classic '57s in mine and she sings like a dream, though I wouldn't mind trying a P90 myself someday.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Phat cats are a great pickup. They lend themselves easily to mods as well. Alot of guys switch out the magnets for a A5/A3 or A5/A4 combo in them.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

salv said:


> I have an Epiphone Dot that I want to change pickups on. My Hagstrom Viking already has humbuckers so i'm looking for a single coil pickup (p-90 style) or I would go for something like a Duncan Antiquity Humbucker. Any opinions or experiences?
> 
> Also, how easy are they to swap out? I might as well upgrade the electronics as well? Anyone recommend a good upgrade kit?


I had an Epiphone Sheraton semi-hollow that I replaced the stock pickups with Seymour Duncan Antiquity. They were absolutely stellar! I would not hesitate one second to put a set in any of my guitars.

You are indeed correct that changing pickups on a semi-hollow is a real pain. I had my luthier do it. If you're going to change the pickups, you might as well change the electronics too while you're at it.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Salv..I forgot that you asked about parts also.

I usually put in CTS pots (audio taper) for both volumes and tones. They are about $8.00 CDN each.

Personally, I'm not convinced that expensive caps make a huge difference. Your choice...about $ 0.75 each up to $20.00 each. (you need 2)

Switchcraft makes the best jacks that I've found 
They are about $2.50 CDN

For the 3 way switch the "open" style (not enclosed in a metal box) is the best and is about $15.00 CDN....expensive...but...they can be adjusted/repaired and will likely last 3 lifetimes.

I like to use shielded wire...cuts down on noise and the ground is "carried" right along with the "hot".

Hope this helps a bit. 

You will likely get several other opinions, etc. There are many ways to approach this task.

Get ready.....the whole caps debate has the potential to escalate into almost a globally based conflict.

Dave


----------



## salv (Sep 24, 2008)

Ya all that stuff could be had on ebay. Since the Dot is an ES copy would I need a short shaft pot? and since i'm dropping in the Phat Cats I would need the 250k correct? Did you need to mod any of the holes for the new pots to fit?

How about just buying an RSguitarworks upgrade kit?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

P-Rails : http://www.seymourduncan.com/products/electric/humbucker/progressive/prails_shpr1/

I've been waiting on a pair for months from the local shop (don't ask, I'm being patient and tolerant) for my Epiphone Dot Studio. Lots of tone and switching options. From what I've heard, they're very good.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

The phat cats do best with 250K pots.


----------



## salv (Sep 24, 2008)

The only other i'm really looking at are the Gibson '57 Classic


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

salv said:


> Ya all that stuff could be had on ebay. Since the Dot is an ES copy would I need a short shaft pot? and since i'm dropping in the Phat Cats I would need the 250k correct? Did you need to mod any of the holes for the new pots to fit?
> 
> How about just buying an RSguitarworks upgrade kit?


As far as I know, the long-shafts are just for the LPs because their tops are so thick. 

RS guitarworks stuff is solid, but you're paying a premium for it. You can easily use the parts Greco recommended and come out at half the price you pay for the RS stuff. Then again, every time I wire a guitar myself, it turns out pretty messy. The RS kit will look nicer and neater. It's a matter of opinion whether it's worth the extra cash.

As for caps, fwiw, I have a pair of bumblebees in my Dot and I really like them, but then again, I have Orange Drop in my SG and it sounds really good too. I don't know if the whole expensive-cap thingie is snake oil or not, but next time I wire a guitar, I plan on getting a few different types of caps and using alligator clips to record some sound clips using each cap before I solder it up. Then I can do some critical listening to see whether there is any tangible difference between them.

Lastly, although I can't speak for the Phat Cats from personal experience, they are very well reviewed and I'm planning on getting one for the bridge of my SG, and I'm hoping to mate it with a filter-tron type pickup. I can't wait!


----------



## salv (Sep 24, 2008)

I've decided to go with Gibson 57 classics. I've been doing some reading on changing the electronics and pickups on a Dot and man is it a headache. 

A question for those familiar with the 57 Classic. Originally the "plus" bridge pickup didn't exist so they used a regular 57 classic in both the bridge and neck. I really want that vintage tone...has anyone tried a non-plus model pickups in both the bridge and neck?


----------



## salv (Sep 24, 2008)

another question I had. Since the dot is made in Asia i'm guessing the holes for the pots will be 6mm but what I see sold usually are 9.5mm. I'm guessing i'll have to do some drilling to enlarge the holes? I also bought some original gibson black top hat knobs. Will they fit the new pots? I haven't even tried them with the old ones. Wonder if it's a standard size.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I changed pups on my dot last year or the year before (can't remember). You are right about the holes, you will have to get your drill out and resize them. The Epi pots are smaller. The hats should fit on the new pots no problem. Your old knobs will not fit on the new pots. 

I bought a set of 57 Classics (on impulse, of course) for the Dot after I had purchased and installed SD 59's. Well, I like the 59's so much that I've left them in the Dot and the 57 Classics are just gathering dust. I intend on putting them in my Epi Les Paul. That's still up in the air though. As for the 57 Classics I got the Plus for the bridge. Wish i could tell you how they sound but...

One trick that worked for me and made changing the pots much easier was to attach strings to the post of the pots before you remove them (about 24 inches of string). Once the strings are all tied to the posts, tie all of the string ends together. Remove all the electronics and change one pot at a time and remember to reattach the strings to the new pots. When you are done all you have to do is pull all the strings and gently coax the pots back into place. Voila! Worked like a charm.

Good luck!


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Stratin2traynor said:


> One trick that worked for me and made changing the pots much easier was to attach strings to the post of the pots before you remove them (about 24 inches of string). Once the strings are all tied to the posts, tie all of the string ends together. Remove all the electronics and change one pot at a time and remember to reattach the strings to the new pots. When you are done all you have to do is pull all the strings and gently coax the pots back into place. Voila! Worked like a charm.
> 
> Good luck!


One thing I've never grasped with this method. How do you tighten the nut which holds the pot in place? Dont you you have to "anchor" the body of the pot with something to allow you to tighten the nut ?


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

salv said:


> I've decided to go with Gibson 57 classics. I've been doing some reading on changing the electronics and pickups on a Dot and man is it a headache.
> 
> A question for those familiar with the 57 Classic. Originally the "plus" bridge pickup didn't exist so they used a regular 57 classic in both the bridge and neck. I really want that vintage tone...has anyone tried a non-plus model pickups in both the bridge and neck?


I can't comment on the non-Plus model, but my Classic Plus bridge has a lot of bite and is much brighter compared to the 57 Classic neck, which I like because I can get radically different tones. I figure the 57 Classic bridge is lower output, but is probably also a little warmer sounding than the Plus model. Either way, they're awesome pickups which I would totally buy again if I needed to.



bagpipe said:


> One thing I've never grasped with this method. How do you tighten the nut which holds the pot in place? Dont you you have to "anchor" the body of the pot with something to allow you to tighten the nut ?


You can squeeze your finger through the f-hole to hold the body of the pot while you tighten the nut. Or a set of bent-nose pliers might work too, but I've always just used my fingers. It's not easy, or fun, but hopefully it's a one-time thing.


----------

